
BBC website (no longer) returning a JSON weather forecast by mistake, sometimes - naggie
https://www.bbc.co.uk/
======
naggie
Looks like they fixed it. It was returning:

    
    
        {"forecasts":{"day1":{"dayNameAbbreviation":"Tue","day":    {"weatherType":"Sunny","weatherCode":1,"maxTemperature":31},"night":{"weatherType":"Thundery Showers","weatherCode":28,"minTemperature":17}},"day2":{"dayNameAbbreviation":"Wed","day":    {"weatherType":"Sunny","weatherCode":1,"maxTemperature":29},"night":{"weatherType":"Clear Sky","weatherCode":0,"minTemperature":15}},"day3":{"dayNameAbbreviation":"Thu","day":{"weatherType":"Sunny","weatherCode":1,"maxTemperature":34},"night":{"weatherType":"Partly Cloudy","weatherCode":2,"minTemperature":17}}},"location":{"id":"rh16","locationName":"RH16"}}
    

It seemed to be load balancing my requests, sometimes I got JSON and sometimes
the expected web page.

